# 4e Druid Handbook gets an 'Oops! We ran into some problems'



## MwaO (Aug 29, 2019)

Call of the Wild: A Druid Handbook (by Alien270)
					

Originally posted by alien270:   Call of the Wild:  A Druid Handbook      Purpose of this Guide   Yes, I already have a Druid guide, Master of Forms, Storms, and Swarms(x).  That guide is being discontinued, and once I migrate all of the material from it I'll be updating this guide exclusively...




					www.enworld.org
				




Please fix?

Thanks!


----------



## MwaO (Aug 29, 2019)

Also Guide to the Utility Belt Wizard: Batman 4E style powers. That one is less useful though.



			https://www.enworld.org/showwiki.php?title=Guide-to-the-Utility-Belt-Wizard:-Batman-4E-style


----------



## Garthanos (Aug 30, 2019)

ouch!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2019)

The former works for me. The latter is a lento an old wiki which no longer exists, but there should be a corresponding thread link. Try searching for the title.


----------



## MwaO (Aug 30, 2019)

Morrus said:


> The former works for me. The latter is a lento an old wiki which no longer exists, but there should be a corresponding thread link. Try searching for the title.




Weird. I click on it and it doesn't. Is it possible you're using an internal server version?

Here's the link to it from google search:


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwivrIXL0qvkAhWCmuAKHWU0Bc0QFjAAegQIAxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.enworld.org%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3F469148-Call-of-the-Wild-A-Druid-Handbook-(by-Alien270)%26p%3D6708030%26viewfull%3D1&usg=AOvVaw2pqkKLbat6vP45cyjCDfXk
		


Has the same problem?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2019)

MwaO said:


> Weird. I click on it and it doesn't. Is it possible you're using an internal server version?




Using a what, now? I don’t even know what that is! 

But no, it’s working fine for me.



> Here's the link to it from google search:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwivrIXL0qvkAhWCmuAKHWU0Bc0QFjAAegQIAxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.enworld.org%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3F469148-Call-of-the-Wild-A-Druid-Handbook-(by-Alien270)%26p%3D6708030%26viewfull%3D1&usg=AOvVaw2pqkKLbat6vP45cyjCDfXk
> ...




Also working fine.

Could somebody else click on it and tell us what they see?


----------



## Len (Aug 31, 2019)

> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## MwaO (Aug 31, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Using a what, now? I don’t even know what that is!
> 
> But no, it’s working fine for me.
> 
> ...




I phrased that badly lol. You likely have super-permissions to be able to read anything where a normal user can only read what you give us permission to read. Maybe something's wrong with the permissions given by the poster of the Druid handbook to others to read, but you override them being Morrus.

Just to note, I wasn't the original person to spot this. Someone else called it out to me.




TempusFugit said:


> Druid handbook is locked


----------



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2019)

Try now! I think you were right about permissions.


----------



## Len (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes, the druid handbook link is fixed now.


----------



## MwaO (Aug 31, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Try now! I think you were right about permissions.




Yup, that did it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Garthanos (Aug 31, 2019)

Works now for me too!! yay


----------



## Garthanos (Aug 31, 2019)

So what is a good link to the Batman build.. now that I am curious


----------



## MwaO (Sep 1, 2019)

__





						Guide to the Utility Belt Wizard: Batman 4E-style
					

The Utility Belt Wizard: Batman 4E-style    The power of Batman is that he is always prepared. Whenever a dangerous situation occurs, Batman can calmly draw the appropriate tool from his Bat Utility Belt, and use that to resolve the problem. A well-built 4E wizard can have the same ability. Let...



					www.giantitp.com


----------

